# Please help identify



## morel_hunter1188 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi everyone. Can’t hardly wait for the morels to start popping, but in the mean time I would some help identifying this mushroom that my 8 year old boy recently found frozen in our back yard. I thought it was hen of the woods, but it has gills underneath, so I’m not sure what it is. It’s not the greatest picture but it’s the best I can get now that we have snow.


----------



## judymoon (Mar 1, 2017)

Oyster, most likely was it attached to sunken dead wood? Have a pic of underside?


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I agree with judymoon. It looks like an Oyster mushroom!(at least from the top)


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I agree. Found one just like that in a public park a couple years ago. It was big, and beautiful, and prime looking! But, I couldn't see any evidence of the wood it would grow from, so I figured I'd come back the next day with a probe to check. Went back the next afternoon and there's a guy there cutting the grass! You guessed it, he obliterated the shroom! I could see the faint outline of an old stump, sunk the probe next to the little stump of shroom that was left, and hit wood about 3" down.

I've had a bunch of pinkies wiped out by park personnel as well.


----------

